# Baby Occellated Skinks



## Alis91xx (Aug 10, 2009)

I Have 5 Baby Occellated Skinks, all Born in May. So They Are Very Small ! I Got Given Them To Me and in The Future Want To Breed From Them. 

*I Just Have a Few Questions About Them:* 

1. What Vegetables/Fruit Can They Eat?

2. I Was Given Them in a Small Tank and Was Told They Wont Need Much Lighting or Uv For a Few Months, But i Have put a Heat Matt Down For Them, is This ok and Correct?

3. What Age Do They Reach Their Full Size?

4. Know Anywhere You Can Get a Cheap Wooden Tank From ? (Been on Ebay But All Good Ones are Pick Up only) 

Hope Someone Can Help ?!?!

Thanks From Alice xx


----------



## Alisiya 123 (Jul 31, 2009)

Try On A Reptile Food shop they have good vivs


----------

